# شركة جابكو



## م . الشبراوى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مهندس اتصالات وعندى امتحان فى شركة جابكو 
وكنت عايز اعرف معلومات عن الامتحان
ان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه ​


----------



## samir2009405 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

والله يا بشمهندس انا تخصص ميكانيكا باور وكنت نزلت امتحان شركه جابكو بس مش عارف بقى ان كان كل تخصص ليه امتحان معين ولا دى بتبقى اساسيات على الكل على العموم لو عاوز الامتحان ابقى قول وانا هابقى ابعتهولك ان شاء الله وعلى العموم برده اسئله جابكو كانت من اسهل الامتحانات


----------



## م . الشبراوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس سمير تبعتلى اى معلومات عن الامتحان 
و لو اى مهندس اتصالات عنده اى معلومات ياريت يساعدنى


----------

